# Tourankündigung Timmendorfer Strand SA, 21.9. oder SO, 22.9.



## madbull (15. September 2002)

Moin Leutz!

Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen einiges an kleinen "Leckerbissen" gefunden habe, kann ich nun auch endlich mal eine Tour anbieten, um euch meine "Hauswälder" zu zeigen!  

Den Termin habe ich erstmal offen gelassen, man sollte vielleicht an dem Tag fahren, an dem die meisten können. 
Wenn sich 37 anmelden von denen 18 Samstag und 19 Sonntag können, fahren wir eben Sonntag!    

Länge: ca. 50-70km

Höhe: natürlich kein hm-Fressen, aber sooo flach ist es hier auch nicht - ein bisserl was kommt schon zusammen...

Breite: von fast gar nicht vorhanden über 30cm direkt am "Abgrund" und Forstautobahnen bis zu schnuckeligen Hinterlandlandstrassen

Gewicht: von 10-20kg alles willkommen!

Es gibt auf der Strecke viele "normale" Waldwege, aber auch einige (teils technisch schwierige) Trails, etliche technische und/oder sehr steile Downhills jeder Art: Sand, Wurzeln, Waldboden, mit Bachbett, 1m-Drop/Sprung oder Schlamm am Ende, mit oder ohne Auslauf.
An einem Wurzeldrop in eine ausgefahrene Sandrinne hats mich heute beim Austesten der Strecke abgeworfen - rechte Brust geprellt! Gut, dass ich keine Frau bin...   

Was ich sagen will: Die Strecke ist absolut auch für die Freerider geeignet - für jeden Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auf der Strecke so einiges zu finden (auch eine "Sprungschanze"!)

Geschwindigkeit: Das Tempo macht wohl entweder der mit dem schwersten Rad oder dem meisten Federweg - oder aber der, der am Abend zuvor am längsten gefeiert hat...   
Es wird natürlich keine CC-Racer-A-Tour, sondern eher so B- und C- Abschnitte...


Startzeit: ich würde sagen, 10 Uhr wär' ganz gut, aber wenn die Mehrheit eher später will...

Startpunkt: Friedhof  D)  Timmendorfer Strand
Dazu A1 Abfahrt Ratekau/Timmendorfer Strand, dann  Richtung Timmendorfer Strand. Kurz vor dem Ortsschild, nachdem man unter der zweiten Brücke durch ist, rechts auf die Umgehungsstrasse (Richtung Scharbeutz/Sierksdorf), ca. 500m nach der Ampel links ist der Parkplatz vom Friedhof.

Baden: entweder Ostsee an einem kurtaxfreien Strand (recht kalt, keine Dusche), oder Badeanstalt Klingberg im Pönitzer See (Duschen, ca. 21°, Restauration, Eintritt 2 Euro), oder Hallenbad Niendorf (nur ein 25m-Becken, 4 Euro!). Eine weitere Badeanstalt prüfe ich noch...

Essen: Feuerstein in Timmendorf. Oder vielleicht mal ein Chinese?

So, ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung!

Bis denne...

madbull.


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2002)

Moin Meik!

Klingt ja fein, deine Tour. Da ich seit ca. 1 Woche unter einer - wie es scheint - heftigeren Erkältung leide und meinen Sohn daher dieses Wochenende nicht hatte, werde ich ihn am nächsten Wochenende wohl von Freitag auf Samstag haben. Sonntag muß ich dann noch wählen. Ich vermute aber mal, die Wahllokale werden wohl ab 8:30h geöffnet haben und ich bin wohl innerhalb 1 Std. in Timmendorf.
Ich werde vermutlich das Tempo angeben müssen, hat meine Krankheit doch meine Kräfte und Kondition dahingerafft!

Ich bin also am Sonntag dabei 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (15. September 2002)

Das hör' ich doch gerne!
Ich meine natürlich, dass du dabei bist und nicht, dass du krank bist...   

Wenn keine massenhaften Proteste kommen, können wir dann ja auch Sonntag festlegen als ebenjenen Tag.

Haben die Wahllokale nicht sogar alle ab 8:00 auf? Ich dachte, ich hätte das auf der Karte gelesen...

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Baden in der Ostsee ist ab Morgen kostenfrei auch direkt in Timmendorfer Strand, da Saison zu Ende!
Und an einer Stelle gibt es sogar ne Dusche direkt am Strand! Da check ich noch ab, ob die nur kaltes Wasser hergibt und WIE kalt das dann ist...
Und die Ostsee hatte heute noch 20° - mal sehen wieviel es nächste Woche noch sind!
Alles in allem würde ich diese Lösung am besten finden, weil:
kein Zeitdruck, umsonst, Wellen!, Zuckersand, Springen vom Geländer der Seebrücke möglich!, Feuerstein und Chinesen 300m entfernt.     
Und wenn ihr schon mal in Timmendorfer Strand seid, müsst ihr doch wenigstens auch mal da Baden gehen...

Na denn...    

madbull.


----------



## MrSchnabel (15. September 2002)

... denn am sonntag komme ich erst aus dem urlaub im sauerland wieder. wünsche eine supa tour euch allen...

greetz der urlauber


----------



## gage_ (15. September 2002)

@Rabbit .. https://www.briefwahl.hamburg.de/


----------



## rob (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *rechte Brust geprellt! Gut, dass ich keine Frau bin...  *



>wer weiß wie dick du bist!


die wahllokale haben von 8-18uhr auf. ich werd morgen schonmal ins bürgeramt zur urne...


viel spass bei der tour, liest sich ja ziemlich gut an!

rob


----------



## madbull (15. September 2002)

@ rob:  
Du glaubst gar nicht, WIE recht du vor einiger Zeit noch damit gehabt hättest...
Mitte Mai wog ich noch megaimposante 94 Kilogrämmer bei 180cm und meine "Brüste" waren echt nicht ohne...    
Is' allerdings jetzt bei 75 Restkilos nix mehr von zu sehen...    


@ Mr.Schnabel:
Is' doch Null Prob: Du fährst da so um 3 oder 4 Uhr los, hältst zu Hause zum Wählen und fährst gleich weiter durch zur Ostsee...    


@ alle:
Noch'n Nachtrag:  
Verpflegungsstationen:
- nach 'ner guten halben Stunde könnt' man in meiner Stamm-Eisdiele schon 'nen schönes Zweites Frühstück einlegen
- nach ca. 15-20km erster Tankstellen-Stop möglich
- nach weiteren ca. 15-20km wieder möglicher Tankstellen-Stop und Möglichkeiten zum Mittag-Fassen bei Eisdiele, Bäcker oder Hähnchen-Eck
- Danach mal sehen, je nach verstrichener Zeit und dem von der Allgemeinheit gewünschten Rückweg sicherlich noch weitere Tankstellen/Bäckereien aufm Weg


Bis denne...

madbull.


----------



## rob (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> * @ rob:
> Du glaubst gar nicht, WIE recht du vor einiger Zeit noch damit gehabt hättest...
> Mitte Mai wog ich noch megaimposante 94 Kilogrämmer bei 180cm und meine "Brüste" waren echt nicht ohne...
> ...



>respekt, ehrlich respekt!,




> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> * nach ca. 15-20km erster Tankstellen-Stop möglich
> - nach weiteren ca. 15-20km wieder möglicher Tankstellen-Stop*



>du hattest nicht etwa vor mitm motorrad zu fahren...


----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2002)

Moin rob, ist deine Deckung endlich aufgeflogen oder woher der neue Avatar? 

Was die Tankstops angeht, so ist das bei madbull wirklich so! Unter 4 Liter auf 50 km geht bei dem nix (zumindest in der warmen Jahreszeit)!
Macht also etwa 8 Ltr. auf 100 km. Damit liegt er nur knapp unter dem Verbrauch meines VW Passat.


----------



## Giant69 (17. September 2002)

Moin !
Das is ja lustig ,das es in TDF-Strand auch Biker gibt !
Meine halbe Family lebt in Niendorf,bin auch ab u. zu da,natürlich immer mit Bike(u.Rennrad).
Dann können wir bald mal´ ne Tour machen,ich melde mich sobald ich wieder oben bin...      Jan


----------



## madbull (17. September 2002)

@ Jan
Super! Immer gerne! Freu mich endlich einen Biker gefunden zu haben, der (wenigstens ein bissschen) auch hier wohnt...   

@ alle
Baden in der Ostsee wird wohl nix...   
Bei den Nachttemperaturen zur Zeit werden wir Sonntag wohl höchstens noch 15° Wasser haben....
Dafür hab' ich aber noch 'n guten und günstigen (Feuerstein-Preise) Italiener ausgemacht...    
(Ja, Ja, ich weiss - ich denk' nur ans Essen und Trinken...      )

Bis denne...

Madbull.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (18. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Moin rob, ist deine Deckung endlich aufgeflogen oder woher der neue Avatar?
> *



>JAAAA, und bald bin ich moderator für ganz ostdeutschland (aber das heisst dann wieder anders...) 



15° geht doch. einmal kurz rein, untergetaucht, und wieder raus gerannt...


----------



## Beppo (19. September 2002)

Moin Moin,
sieht zur Zeit gut aus für die Sonntagstour.
@Harry: ich bin ca. 9.00 Uhr bei Dir!

Gruß
Beppo


----------



## madbull (19. September 2002)

Super!

Dann wären wir ja schon drei...   

@ Harry: Kannst du den thread dann bitte auf

"Tourankündigung Timmendorfer Strand Sonntag, 22.9. "

ändern?

Den Beitrag in die Last-Minute-Tour-Liste schreib' ich auch nachher noch.

Bis dann...

Meik


----------



## Rabbit (19. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Super!
> 
> Dann wären wir ja schon drei...
> ...


Hallo Meik,

das kann selbst ich leider nicht! Ich habe zwar den Titel deines ersten Postings entsprechend geändert, doch leider schlägt das nicht bis zur Übersicht durch!

Ansonsten muß ich meine Teilnahme wohl revidieren. Die Erkältung hat sich dieses Mal ziemlich hartnäckig bei mir festgesetzt. Ich leide immer noch unter den üblichen Symtomen und ausserdem wurden ja sogar meine Höhrorgane in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Die leichte Mittelohrentzündung macht mich immer noch leicht taub auf dem rechten Ohr.

Es wird wohl besser sein diese Erkältung komplett auszukurieren um das Wochenende um den 3. Okt. nicht zu gefährden.

@Beppo: Kannst also gleich durchrauschen ohne die BAB zu verlassen!

Viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## madbull (19. September 2002)

Tut mir echt leid zu hören, Harry...     

Daher...








 ...   NOT!!!


----------



## madbull (20. September 2002)

So, Leutz...

komme gerade von einer 5-Stunden Trail-Seeker-Tour zurück und habe auch wirklich noch einige kleine Appetithäppchen auf der Strecke gefunden, wo vorher nur langweilige Forstautobahnen geplant waren...    

Hab' dann auch gleich in einem SEHR engen Singletrail gemerkt, dass man besser im Wald eine nicht ganz so dunkle Brille aufhat und auch ein bisschen auf den Boden achtet: Dann hätte ich nämlich vielleicht den abgesägten kleinen Baumstumpf gesehen, mit dem mein rechtes Pedal (bei ca. 20km/h) Bekanntschaft gemacht hat - Waldbodenknutscherei folgte...   
Tja - Die Suche nach Trails ist eben nicht ohne Gefahr: Brennesseln und Brombeeren in Massen wie immer, irgendwoher heute noch ein 2cm-Schnitt im Gesicht (gibt 'ne schöne Narbe...), und einmal voll durch ein paar Kilo frischen Hundeschiss direkt in eine Sackgasse, die im Moor endete...

Und alles nur, damit uns eben das Sonntag erspart bleibt!!!

@ Eisenschweine (Wir wissen, dass eure Spione hier alles verfolgen...    ): 
Ich bitte um sofortige Ehrenmitgliedschaft und Zusendung eines "Ehren-Trikots"!!!      
(Wäre dann "Aussenposten Schleswig-Holstein - Deutsche Riviera"). 
Zuckersand hab' ich übrigens in Massen vor der Haustür, Touren mit 20 km (und mehr) NUR überknöcheltiefer Zuckersand sind möglich! Da würde sich doch sogar eine Reise hierher lohnen für euch...  


Die Ostsee hat übrigens doch noch 18°  - also würd' ich sagen rein da Sonntag!

Bis denne...

madbull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (20. September 2002)

Moin Moin,

@Harry: ´ne gute Besserung auch von hier. 

@Madbull: bis Sonntag 10.00Uhr Parkplatz Friedhof

@Rest: ich habe somit noch einen Platz im Pkw frei. Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht?

Gruß
Beppo


----------



## Pan (20. September 2002)

Hi Beppo!!

Sach mal...nicht das ich neugierig wäre...aber was ist eigentlich mit Dir....und dem 04.10.....und dem Harz.....biste dabei???

Gilt auch für

- Doris
- Mr. "TapeDeinBike" 
- Dr. Schnabel
- ....


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2002)

Hi Pan, ja, Du hast Recht!

Was nützt es, wenn ich eine Mail an meinen Verteiler "3.Okt.2002" sende, in dem Du nicht Mitglieb bist 

Da wundert's mich jetzt nicht, daß Du noch nicht geantwortet hast 

Hier mal der Text meiner Mail vom 08.09.2002:


> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: 	Harald Richters [mailto:[email protected]]
> Gesendet:	Sonntag, 8. September 2002 17:24
> An:	MrSchnabel; Steenfatt; Badehose; Beppo; Madbull
> ...


----------



## Pan (20. September 2002)

Hi Rabbit!

Na, das klärt doch schon manches!

Also, bis zu sechs Biker unterzubringen haut problemlos hin,; ab dem 7ten wirds schwierig aber nicht unmöglich... 

Haste mal ne aktuelle "Bestandsmeldung" für Rainer und mich??

PS: Ich mach mir ernsthaft Sorgen - kaum noch online, spärliche Beitragsquote, penetrante und permanente Influenca sowie Symptome von Alzheimer in beängstigend fortgeschrittenem Stadium...
...sach mal, biste frisch verliebt????


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hi Rabbit!
> ... sowie Symptome von Alzheimer in beängstigend fortgeschrittenem Stadium...
> *


Damit bin ich ja - Gott sei dank - wohl nicht alleine!
Jeder der die Mail erhalten hat, konnte ja die Empfängerliste auch sehen. Und keiner von denen hat mich darauf hingewiesen, daß ich die Mail mit _"Hallo Thorsten"_ eingeleitet habe, aber keiner der Empfänger ja Thorsten heißt! 

Na, dann seh' mal zu, daß Du "deine" Schäfchen aus Hamburg an dem Wochenende nicht verlierst


----------



## Badehose (21. September 2002)

Also Lust habe ich schon und in der Gegend bin ich noch nie gefahren. Hört sich sehr spannend an. Außerdem muss jemand ja Rabbit gebührend vertreten. Eigentlich bin ich aber mehr am anschließenden Essen interessiert. 
Würde das aber gerne von Wetter und Laune abhängig machen.
Da ich die Vulkanbike-Veranstaltung nebst zugehöriger Verletzung noch in den Beinen habe steht einer gemütlichen Ausfahrt ja nichts im Wege.

Beppo: Für den Fall des Falles kannst Du mich aufsammeln? Man könnte sich ja Ausfahrt Moorfleet treffen. Oder fährst Du anders?
Wir können ja spontan morgen früh gegen acht vor dem Gang ins Wahllokal telefonieren.


----------



## Beppo (21. September 2002)

Moin Moin,

@Badehose: 8 Stunden nach Mitternacht schon telefonieren ist i.O.

@Pan: ich habe mich bewußt noch nicht als fester Teilnehmer gemeldet. Denn wie Harry schon geschrieben hat, habe ich noch keinen Deppen gefunden der mit mir den Dienst tauscht! Am Montag habe ich meinen 1. W-Day nach dem Urlaub und werde 
mich nach einem "Deppen" umsehen. 
Selbst wenn ich spontan und kurzfristig jemanden finden sollte, würde ich auf einem ortnahen Campingplatz hausen. Null Problemo!
Von daher muß ich leider abwarten und Southern auf Eis trinken, ach nee Tee trinken. Sorry.

Gruß
Beppo


----------



## madbull (22. September 2002)

Beppo, Badehose - Danke, dass ihr gekommen seid:

Es war einfach nur GEIL!!!  

Tourbericht folgt (Beppo, ich hoffe, du kriegst das hin mit dem Höhenprofil!), aber das musste hier schon mal gesagt werden.

Ich bin diese Tour selbst zum ersten Mal komplett gefahren und war selbst extrem positiv überrascht!

Eckdaten: knapp 90km, knapp 600hm, ca. 8 Stunden unterwegs mit höchstens 5min-Pausen

Und meine Begleiter haben mich derart gefordet, dass ich glaube ich so kaputt bin wie noch nie... 

Bei Badehose war das ja klar, aber auch Beppo hat nach seinem "Training" im Süden glaube ich nicht einmal gekeucht heute...  Die letzten 20 Strassenkilometer mussten die beiden nur auf mich warten... 

Was man nämlich in den Tourdaten nicht sieht, ist, dass wir jeden Singletrail (und das waren ziemlich viele!) ziemlich geheizt sind, was das Zeuch hergibt. 

Na ja, Tourbericht folgt, wie gesagt.

Harry, Doris, Ingo, Gregor (alle, die ich kenne bisher   ): Ihr habt echt was verpasst!

Bis denne, ich falle jetzt wohl direkt ins Bett...

madbull.


----------



## MrSchnabel (23. September 2002)

bitte......     

grins


----------



## Badehose (23. September 2002)

Madbull - diese Tour war suuuuper!!!

Landschaftlich reizvoll mit einer verdächtig hohen Singletraildichte.
Technische Abfahrten, die wirklich Überwindung kosten. Und die Auffahrten erst. Ich liebe Auffahrten!!!!!!
Ein geniales Revier. Jederzeit wieder. Hätte wohl keiner von uns im Vorfeld vermutet.
Traumhaft auch die Fahrt entlang der Steilküste an der Ostsee bei aufkommenden Sturm.

Beppo: Eine Woche Gardasee kann doch nicht für Deinen explosionsartigen Zuwachs an Kondition verantwortlich sein. Welche Hinterhofapotheke in Torbole hast Du denn konsultiert?

Madbull: Tief beeindruckt hat mich auch Dein "Footless Downhill Stopped By Tree"-Stunt. Wozu braucht man Auslaufzonen, wenn es Bäume gibt. Hoffe, das Volumen Deines Brustkorbes hat sich wieder normalisiert. Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. September 2002)

Das hört sich ja wirklich alles sehr positiv an.
Ich was verpasst?
Einmal ist keinmal, oder nicht? Das schreit doch förmlich nach 'ner Wiederholung 

Bis bald,
Harry


----------

